# Previsões médio prazo (Dezembro 2015)



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2015 às 03:26)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas (Dezembro 2015)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Dez 2015 às 10:01)

Bom dia.

Vejamos qualquer que seja o site de previsão, a monotonia prevalece durante os próximos 10 dias... Só o GFS prevê uma mudança a partir das 240h, com o enfraquecimento do anticiclone dos Açores e a entrada de várias depressões com a evolução NO/SE. Espero sinceramente que haja mudanças, pois o beneficio da chuva de Outubro está a desaparecer rapidamente...
OFF-TOPIC: A título de curiosidade, estive a comparar os mapas destes dias, com os mapas de reanálise do NCEP durante igual período de 1982 (ano do Niño mais semelhante ao deste ano, pois o El Niño de 1997/1998 ocorreu no Pacífico Leste em vez da alteração actual no Pacífico Central) e pelo que consigo deduzir, nessa altura tivemos um outono muito semelhante ao actual, com a prevalência do anticiclone, tempo estável e frio. Se conjugarmos a situação de seca existente naqueles anos em Portugal, podemos ter uma ideia daquilo que podemos esperar deste outono/inverno.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2015 às 20:48)

Portugal continental a ser afetado por um rio atmosférico:


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Dez 2015 às 21:17)

Orion disse:


> Portugal continental a ser afetado por um rio atmosférico:



Ele que venha


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

O GFS continua a insistir numa mudança do padrão meteorológico, a partir da segunda quinzena deste mês:








Fonte: http://www1.wetter3.de/animation.html


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2015 às 00:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> O GFS continua a insistir numa mudança do padrão climático



Padrão meteorológico.


----------



## qwerl (3 Dez 2015 às 23:03)

Já há algumas saídas que o GFS vem mostrando uma certa tendência para uma mudança de padrão a partir das 150 horas, com alguns aguaceiros e umas frentes mais generosas a partir da segunda quinzena, além de temperaturas mais típicas de época. Dada a distância temporal ainda são pouco credíveis, mas é bom que haja esta tendência, sempre dá para ter algumas esperanças Pena o ECMWF não estar em sintonia com o GFS, sendo o cenário do europeu um pesadelo


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2015 às 23:36)

Apesar da distância temporal, já se começa a ver a luz ao fundo do túnel 
Precipitação prevista para o dia 14/12




15/12




16/12




E por fim esta saída louca para o dia 19/12 




Vamos lá ver como é que será nos próximos dias...


----------



## james (3 Dez 2015 às 23:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Apesar da distância temporal, já se começa a ver a luz ao fundo do túnel
> Precipitação prevista para o dia 14/12
> 
> 
> ...




Vamos ver se a luz no fundo do túnel não é um comboio que vem na nossa direcção...  

Mas vamos ter fé,  a ver se é desta...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2015 às 23:46)

james disse:


> Vamos ver se a luz no fundo do túnel não é um comboio que vem na nossa direcção...
> 
> Mas vamos ter fé,  a ver se é desta...


Esta mudança já tem vindo a ser prevista desde o início desta semana por isso as expectativas já vão aumentando


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2015 às 23:55)

Ainda está no GFS:






Afetaria mais o norte do país:


----------



## AMFC (4 Dez 2015 às 10:52)

GFS reforça precipitação para daqui a cerca de uma semana-10 dias. Pelo menos a norte parece que vai finalmente começar a quebrar-se este tédio meteorológico.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Dez 2015 às 10:58)

Se se verificar, as previsões a longo prazo podem estar certas na medida em que a chuva será mais abundante a norte do que a sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2015 às 14:07)

jotajota disse:


> Se se verificar, as previsões a longo prazo podem estar certas na medida em que a chuva será mais abundante a norte do que a sul.


Sempre foi assim, sempre será assim.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2015 às 20:13)

2015 vai ficar na história como o ano dos rios atmosféricos. Mais um:


----------



## comentador (4 Dez 2015 às 21:15)

Desculpem a curiosidade, mas ao falarem de rios atmosféricos, referm-se a quê concretamente? Obrigado.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2015 às 21:23)

comentador disse:


> Desculpem a curiosidade, mas ao falarem de rios atmosféricos, referm-se a quê concretamente? Obrigado.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...adeira-setembro-2015.8388/page-53#post-506497

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Río_atmosférico


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2015 às 10:45)

Bom dia, 

A chuva deverá começar a cair perto do meio do mês , mas até lá os modelos ainda vão dar muitas voltas.

Parece que as coisas começam a querer compor-se, pelo menos segundo o GFS, vamos ver como evolui, pois ainda falta bastante tempo.


----------



## james (5 Dez 2015 às 10:55)

Eu estou ainda um pouco céptico. A mudança não chegou a ser " anunciada " pelos modelos também para o início do mês?  E pouco choveu e muito localizado. 

Depois, a mudança não foi " anunciada " para o próximo dia 8?  Pouco irá chover também e muito localizado igualmente. 

Os modelos parece que vão anunciando a mudança de semana / semana, mas depois esfuma - se tudo,  o AA continua a reinar triunfalmente. 

Só agora é que percebi que não estou no seguimento livre,  os moderadores, se entenderem, podem mover o post para esse tópico. 

Para concluir, temo que a próxima mudanca anunciada seja mais um alarme falso, pois continuo a ver pouca consistência nos modelos a médio prazo e as saídas continuam ainda num 8 ou 80.


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2015 às 11:01)

james disse:


> Eu estou ainda um pouco céptico. A mudança não chegou a ser " anunciada " pelos modelos também para o início do mês?  E pouco choveu e muito localizado.
> 
> Depois, a mudança não foi " anunciada " para o próximo dia 8?  Pouco irá chover também e muito localizado igualmente.
> 
> ...



A previsão mensal do IPMA não está má:

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 07 dez. 2015 a 03 jan. 2016*

Precipitação com valores abaixo do normal e temperatura acima

Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 07/12 a 13/12 e de 28/12 a 03/01, *e apenas para a região sul, na semana de 21/12 a 27/12*. *Na semana de 14/12 a 20/12 preveem-se valores acima do normal para todo o território a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.*

Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas quatro semanas compreendidas entre 07/12 de 2015 e 03/01 de 2016.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/index.jsp


Pelo que interpreto disto, e falando aqui para o Norte, devemos ter precipitação acima da média na semana de 14/12 a 20/12. Na semana de 21/12 a 27/12 deverá estar na média ou lá perto ( uma vez que só fala abaixo do normal para a região sul neste período )

Agora se isto se confirma ou não é outra história


----------



## james (5 Dez 2015 às 11:05)

Esperemos que se faca um clique.  Já se sabe que, pelo menos aqui no Norte,  basta uma pequena alteração da circulação para que tenhamos um prolongado período de instabilidade.


----------



## james (5 Dez 2015 às 11:44)

O GFS passou -se: 200/300 mm no Litoral Norte.


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2015 às 11:47)

james disse:


> O GFS passou -se: 200/300 mm no Litoral Norte.



Cá fica a previsão GFS 6 z  da precipitação acumulada  até às 240 horas ( 15 de Dezembro), uma boa rega sem dúvida


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Dez 2015 às 12:21)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica a previsão GFS 6 z  da precipitação acumulada  até às 240 horas ( 15 de Dezembro), uma boa rega sem dúvida



Segundo a evolução, o GFS prevê uma nova ciclogénese explosiva após a que está prevista para a próxima semana, mas com o trajectória mais para sudeste


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2015 às 12:27)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Segundo a evolução, o GFS prevê uma nova ciclogénese explosiva após a que está prevista para a próxima semana, mas com o trajectória mais para sudeste



Sim, após as 240 horas mostra uma depressão cavada, bastante precipitação prevista, em especial no Norte:











antes disso e às 252 horas a frente também rega bem regiões mais a sul:






Mas isto são saídas demasiado distantes, é esperar para ver


----------



## james (5 Dez 2015 às 12:31)

Ainda é muito distante, mas, pelo menos,  começa a haver uma tendência ( e não só o GFS) , o que já não é mau...


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2015 às 12:35)

Estas últimas saídas de certo modo vão de encontro à previsão mensal do IPMA, que coloca precipitação acima da média nas regiões localizadas acima do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, isto a partir da semana de 14/12 a 20/12.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Dez 2015 às 12:39)

james disse:


> Ainda é muito distante, mas, pelo menos,  começa a haver uma tendência ( e não só o GFS) , o que já não é mau...





Snifa disse:


> Esta últimas saídas, de certo modo vão de encontro à previsão mensal do IPMA, que coloca precipitação acima da média nas regiões localizadas acima do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, isto a partir da semana de 14/12 a 20/12.



Na semana passada vi o AccuWeahter e a previsão era mesmo essa, uma semana chuvosa com uma mudança clara no tempo . Noutros sites continuava a monotonia... Será que é desta que o AccuWeather acertou antes dos outros???


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 20:06)

comentador disse:


> Desculpem a curiosidade, mas ao falarem de rios atmosféricos, referm-se a quê concretamente? Obrigado.



Esta imagem é, a meu ver, bastante esclarecedora:






O ar húmido está a vir das redondezas do Golfo do México até aos Açores. Em animação:

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/HURRLOOPS/atir.html

O G. Ocidental dos Açores está a ser afetado por uma frente fria (depois irá haver uma ciclogénese):






O ar quente que está a ser empurrado pela frente fria está a vir das proximidades do Golfo do México devido à ação, entre outras forças, do anticiclone. Esse transporte de humidade é o rio atmosférico. Como tal, frente fria e rio atmosférico não se excluem.


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 20:37)

Não houve furacão no Verão mas esta depressão seria igualmente problemática:


----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2015 às 21:51)

Orion disse:


> Não houve furacão no Verão mas esta depressão seria igualmente problemática:


Está a ser um inverno de extremos térmicos... E de vastos rios atmosféricos no atlântico norte, e os modelos a médio prazo continuam a bater na mesma tecla  hell yeah


----------



## Paulo H (5 Dez 2015 às 22:19)

lserpa disse:


> Está a ser um inverno de extremos térmicos...


Extremos térmicos?Queres dizer anomalia positiva um pouco por todo o lado. No hemisfério norte, o frio continua contido na zona do anticiclone polar.


----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2015 às 22:22)

Paulo H disse:


> Extremos térmicos?Queres dizer anomalia positiva um pouco por todo o lado. No hemisfério norte, o frio continua contido na zona do anticiclone polar.


Sim, anomalias positivas... Referia-me a isso mesmo... A fonte dos sucessivos rios atmosféricos.


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 22:41)

lserpa disse:


> Está a ser um inverno de extremos térmicos... E de vastos rios atmosféricos no atlântico norte, e os modelos a médio prazo continuam a bater na mesma tecla  hell yeah



Ciclogénese explosiva. 1003 hPa para 977 hPa. Não acredito que isso venha a acontecer.













Paulo H disse:


> Extremos térmicos?Queres dizer anomalia positiva um pouco por todo o lado. No hemisfério norte, o frio continua contido na zona do anticiclone polar.



Cá já foram batidos recordes de temperatura mínima e máxima em Outubro (1º caso) e Junho (2º caso).


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2015 às 22:43)

Paulo H disse:


> Extremos térmicos?Queres dizer anomalia positiva um pouco por todo o lado. No hemisfério norte, o frio continua contido na zona do anticiclone polar.



Agora surgiu-me aqui uma dúvida. Afinal o frio que origina as vagas de ar frio polar vem do vórtice polar, ou da zona de altas pressões polar? Sempre que os EUA gelam fala-se no vórtice polar pelo que fiquei agora confuso...

Outra coisa que eu nunca entendi é porque é que nos subpolos o ar tem ainda tendência a subir e a gerar o dito vórtice polar, como sabemos o ar frio tem tendência a descer mas neste caso não é isso que acontece.

Obrigado pela atenção e desculpem-me a ignorância


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 22:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Agora surgiu-me aqui uma dúvida. Afinal o frio que origina as vagas de ar frio polar vem do vórtice polar, ou da zona de altas pressões polar? Sempre que os EUA gelam fala-se sempre no vórtice polar pelo que fiquei agora confuso...



http://infograficos.oglobo.globo.com/mundo/como-ocorre-o-fenomeno-conhecido-como-vortice-polar.html


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 23:04)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Outra coisa que eu nunca entendi é porque é que nos subpolos o ar tem ainda tendência a subir e a gerar o dito vórtice polar, como sabemos o ar frio tem tendência a descer mas neste caso não é isso que acontece.



Nos subpolos há a interação entre o ar polar e o ar das latitude médias. Daí que seja uma zona com tendência para ser tempestuosa.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Dez 2015 às 23:33)

Orion disse:


> Ciclogénese explosiva. 1003 hPa para 977 hPa. Não acredito que isso venha a acontecer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, mas ISerpa estava a referir-se ao Inverno..

No presente existem poucas incursões de ar frio para latitudes médias. A existência de um anticiclone mais ou menos junto ao polo norte, parece-se um pouco com o que normalmente acontece no pólo sul, onde até as correntes marítimas circundam a antártida, isolando o frio e sem grandes incursões para norte.


----------



## james (6 Dez 2015 às 23:08)

Para amanhã, continua a perspetivar - se um bom evento para o Litoral Norte. 

Para dias 13/14,  começa a crescer a expetativa de  ser um evento alargado a todo o país.


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2015 às 11:21)

Acumulações muito significativas até ao dia 17/12

Valores superiores  a 300 mm no Minho

Todo o Noroeste com acumulados elevados, segundo o GFS 6z :






Isto vai de encontro à previsão mensal do IPMA, com valores acima da média para regiões a Norte do sistema Montejunto - Estrela. Neste caso o Noroeste a ser o mais beneficiado


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (7 Dez 2015 às 11:39)

Snifa disse:


> Acumulações muito significativas até ao dia 17/12
> 
> Valores superiores  a 300 mm no Minho
> 
> ...


Com a consistência que temos visto nos modelos temo que este seja mais um cenário que se esfuma. Mesmo no sul, por exemplo em Setúbal, onde os acumulados têm sido muito menos significativos, ontem à noite tínhamos uma previsão de 51 mm. Entretanto, de madrugada, o meteograma avançava 1,5 mm, entretanto agora sobe para 25,00 mm. O que temos tido como certo é um adiar constante da entrada das perturbações frontais, com reforço do anticiclone sobre a Península e grande parte da Europa Ocidental


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2015 às 18:18)

james disse:


> Para amanhã, continua a perspetivar - se um bom evento para o Litoral Norte.
> 
> Para dias 13/14,  começa a crescer a expetativa de  ser um evento alargado a todo o país.



É o rio atmosférico recorrentemente modelado:


----------



## qwerl (8 Dez 2015 às 22:26)

Boa noite
Que bela frente que vem sendo desenhada pelo GFS há vários dias. Chuva intensa por todo o país, a frente seria bastante democrática.










Acumulados da frente e seu  pós-frontal (até às 150h)






A frente viria também acompanhada de vento forte






Este é um cenário que vem sendo modelado há bastantes dias pelo GFS, com algumas mudanças na trajetória da depressão como seria de esperar. Apesar de ainda faltar 5 dias, uma coisa é certa: Vamos ter um início de semana molhado, resta saber com que intensidade chegará a frente e se todo o país será contemplado com a tão precisa chuvinha


----------



## james (8 Dez 2015 às 22:30)

Eu ainda diria mais.

Vendo as últimas saídas, o ECM começa mesmo a ensaiar uma mudança do padrão meteorológico.

Mas ainda é um pouco cedo para fazer essa avaliação.


----------



## james (9 Dez 2015 às 08:49)

Más saídas do GFS e ECM, onde além de cortar na precipitação, indiciam  que após 2 / 3 dias de precipitação para a semana, o AA deve regressar de seguida.  E ainda para mais  a 240 h,  com temperaturas bem altas para a época às portas do Natal( quase 20 graus às portas do Natal) .

Não há dúvida, este AA não nos quer largar, de modo algum ( está muito difícil mesmo, o AA não quer largar a sua posição de modo algum ; apenas no Litoral Norte, em especial e ocasionalmente, uma bolsa de instabilidade consegue irromper, mas o AA recupera rapidamente a sua posição ; e os próximos tempos parece que não vão fugir disto e ainda para mais sem temperaturas muito baixas para a época )

Ainda estamos um pouco longe, mas, por este andar, caminhamos a passos largos para o Natal mais quente de sempre.


----------



## qwerl (9 Dez 2015 às 14:38)

james disse:


> Más saídas do GFS e ECM, onde além de cortar na precipitação, indiciam  que após 2 / 3 dias de precipitação para a semana, o AA deve regressar de seguida.  E ainda para mais  a 240 h,  com temperaturas bem altas para a época às portas do Natal( quase 20 graus às portas do Natal) .
> 
> Não há dúvida, este AA não nos quer largar, de modo algum ( está muito difícil mesmo, o AA não quer largar a sua posição de modo algum ; apenas no Litoral Norte, em especial e ocasionalmente, uma bolsa de instabilidade consegue irromper, mas o AA recupera rapidamente a sua posição ; e os próximos tempos parece que não vão fugir disto e ainda para mais sem temperaturas muito baixas para a época )
> 
> Ainda estamos um pouco longe, mas, por este andar, caminhamos a passos largos para o Natal mais quente de sempre.



Essas previsões são pura futurologia, tanto pode estra o anticiclone aí nessa saída como uma ciclogénese explosiva ou uma siberiana na próxima saída. Até lá temos um belo evento de chuva que vai iniciar a próxima semana em grande. O anticiclone já não é o que era, e em breve vai começar a fraquejar, duvido que depois de tanto domínio anticiclónico ao longo do ano ele consiga-se manter em cima de nós durante muito mais tempo. Isto é apenas a minha análise, posso estar errado. Os modelos andam muito indecisos ultimamente, não há certezas nenhumas.

Acumulados até às 162 horas do próximo evento de chuva. Bela rega que se aproxima, apesar de ainda poderem acontecer algumas mudanças na dimensão espacial e na intensidade, é quase certo que a próxima semana vai começar bem molhada


----------



## james (9 Dez 2015 às 14:51)

qwerl disse:


> Essas previsões são pura futurologia, tanto pode estra o anticiclone aí nessa saída como uma ciclogénese explosiva ou uma siberiana na próxima saída. Até lá temos um belo evento de chuva que vai iniciar a próxima semana em grande. O anticiclone já não é o que era, e em breve vai começar a fraquejar, duvido que depois de tanto domínio anticiclónico ao longo do ano ele consiga-se manter em cima de nós durante muito mais tempo. Isto é apenas a minha análise, posso estar errado. Os modelos andam muito indecisos ultimamente, não há certezas nenhumas.
> 
> Acumulados até às 162 horas do próximo evento de chuva. Bela rega que se aproxima, apesar de ainda poderem acontecer algumas mudanças na dimensão espacial e na intensidade, é quase certo que a próxima semana vai começar bem molhada




Deveremos ter um evento interessante e teremos outros. 

Mas, se tivermos novamente um padrão como no ano passado, digamos que não foi dos invernos mais interessantes. 

Gosto mais de invernos como o de 2013 ou o de 2014.


----------



## Topê (9 Dez 2015 às 16:46)

As boas noticias é que o anticiclone já não está fortalecido no Atlântico Norte como esteve anteriormente e irá permitir a descida das baixas pressões em latitude, que poderão assim atingir o nosso território.
A ameaça centra-se na dorsal aficana e a sua subida para o Oeste da Penisula Ibérica. 
Nestas ultimas saidas no meu entender o GFS tem estado muito melhor a médio e longo prazo que o ECM, o ECM está na zona de conforto nos modelos que é forçarem mais a estabilidade das altas pressões, o GFS tem antecipado, um maior cenário de instabilidade tanto a médio como a longo prazo e nesta saida segue essa tendência e aposta num periodo mais instavel para os proximos tempos, veremos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2015 às 22:44)

Enquanto, o GFS varia em cada saída, o ECM é muito mais certeiro e a estabilidade é a previsão mais acertada, tirando a precipitação no Norte que ainda é razoável, no resto do país e especialmente no Alentejo e Algarve pouco dá para regar.

Enquanto, não existir uma subida da pressão no eixo entre Gronelândia e o Norte da Europa, nós aqui não vamos ter chuva significativa, só as regiões do norte é que poderão ver alguma com a passagem das frentes. Nem para as cut-off´s esta conjugação favorece.

Aliás, basta comparar o GFS de há 2/3 dias atrás para agora e basta olhar para o meteograma de Olhão da saída das 12, que diz tudo:






Quando a média do ensemble, nem chega aos 1015 hpa está tudo dito, mais estável do que isto, não podia estar, e pelo andar da carruagem, Dezembro vai ser seco a sul, só se mudar muita coisa na semana do Natal ao Ano Novo, porque, hoje a 9 de Dezembro não se vê nenhuma mudança de padrão em nenhum modelo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Dez 2015 às 08:04)

Infelizmente não se vislumbra nenhuma alteração digna de nome deste padrão meteorológico. Nunca vi um Dezembro tão estranho. Seco e sem frio. E é para continuar, tirando o Norte que devera ver alguma chuva nos próximos dias. As temperaturas vão continuar bem acima da media... como tem sido em quase todo o ano!


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2015 às 08:46)

Pelo menos segundo o GFS 0 z , e até às 240 horas as acumulações são significativas, se isto não é uma ( *previsão*) de mudança de padrão então não sei o que seja.Agora se estão á espera de ter frio e chuva, podem "esperar sentados", nas nossas latitudes, frio e chuva raramente se combinam.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Dez 2015 às 09:29)

Snifa disse:


> Pelo menos segundo o GFS 0 z , e até às 240 horas as acumulações são significativas, se isto não é uma ( *previsão*) de mudança de padrão então não sei o que seja.Agora se estão á espera de ter frio e chuva, podem "esperar sentados", nas nossas latitudes, frio e chuva raramente se combinam.



Se isso passar alguma vez de previsão a realidade, sim, concordo!
Quanto ao facto do frio e chuva não combinarem, também concordo. Só me refiro ao facto de estarmos com tempo seco há semanas e sem sinal de frio (mínimas em Lisboa abaixo dos 10ºC/11ºC/12ºC, por exemplo).


----------



## Topê (10 Dez 2015 às 11:00)

O GFS continua bem consistente a médio prazo empurrando a dorsal mais para leste e injectando uma corrente Atlantica que poderá se traduzir, num cenário mais instável a médio prazo.
A curto prazo nesta depressão para o fim de semana e inicio da semana, o GFS continua a distribuir a percipitação para praticamente todo o território, considerando que têm um maior numero de runs, é logico que tornam-se mais assertivos.
O ECM continua instalado na sua zona de conforto anticiclonica  mas já recuou para o evento do fim-de-semana carregando muito mais na percipitação que anteriormente.
Em síntese o mês de Dezembro poderá não ser tão seco como se previa e até pode por acabar por se equilibrar, aproximando das médias e dias de chuva para este mês.


----------



## boneli (10 Dez 2015 às 11:03)

Bom dia.

Ás vezes dá-me a sensação que vemos modelos diferentes. Mesmo assim as conclusões que cada um tira é que um diz seco e outro diz molhado.

Do meu ponto de vista olhando para os modelos... possibilidade de chuva a partir do dia 13 e que pode se estender a 14-15-17 e mais não pois pode mudar o padrão.

Chuva que como é normal mais no Norte que no Sul. Temperaturas acima do normal.

É o que vejo nos modelos

Simples


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2015 às 11:05)

Excelente saída esta das 6 z GFS 

Já a aproximar-se do "extremo", embora a distância seja muita, cá fica para mais tarde comparar com a realidade:


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2015 às 12:06)

Seria muito interessante ver isto. Uma ciclogénese (quase explosiva) com a depressão a ficar estacionária no arquipélago:


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2015 às 19:06)

Já não falta muito tempo:











-----











----


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2015 às 19:22)

No meio do marasmo todo não tinha reparado nessa depressão nos Açores, parece uma ciclogénese explosiva, ou perto disso, em vários modelos.  Uma perturbação de superfície vinda de sudoeste, bastante longe, que depois é cavada pelo Jet na região dos Açores.
Mas é de aguardar por mais umas saídas.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2015 às 22:26)

Vou aldrabar um pouco a divisão temporal. O evento também começará dentro das próximas 72 horas. Está-se quase a entrar no período especulativo com semi-certezas:






Está a parecer que vai ser uma lotaria. Umas ilhas podem ter um dilúvio e outras aguaceiros:


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2015 às 22:30)

Orion disse:


> Já não falta muito tempo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confesso que tenho andado com pouco tempo para a meteorologia, sabia que o tempo iria sofrer um agravamento, mas não fazia ideia do que realmente se tratava  parece que será um belo evento


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Dez 2015 às 00:01)

Sigo com interesse este evento por aqui.... 

Quero começar a aprender umas coisinhas sobre isto para deixar de ser apenas um curioso e adquirir mais conhecimento sobre a matéria.


----------



## james (11 Dez 2015 às 08:52)

A Costa Leste da América do Norte começa, finalmente, a registar instabilidade atmosférica.  Pode ser um bom prenúncio para este fim de ano cá no nosso canto.


----------



## Topê (11 Dez 2015 às 10:35)

Esfomeou-se um pouco a esperança que tinha ontem baseada nas saídas do GFS a médio prazo, após as 160h-174h, o GFS foi atrás do ECM e começou a colocar a subida das altas pressões da dorsal cortando assim a hipotese de uma circulação zonal de Oeste atlântica, basicamente após o este curto período instável do fim-de-semana e inicio da próxima semana, volta o anticiclone em força e pujante, que basicamente irá trazer mais do mesmo, estabilidade e temperaturas amenas para época, o anticiclone reforça-se de tal maneira que escudará praticamente toda a Europa do sul e central continental de Leste a Oeste, só mesmo bem lá para cima ilhas britânicas, Escandinávia, Mar do Norte é que as depressões passarão. Este ano isto está complicado, nem frio, nem chuva, pelo menos por enquanto.
A longo prazo após as 200h, o que já se entra num analise mais subjectiva, a esperança aqui para nós, é que não haja um bloqueio anticiclone no Atlântico e parece que nesse aspecto, possa haver algo mais interessante lá para frente mas ainda é muito prematuro para se tirar conclusões mais definitivas. Existem bons indicadores como o colega James já o afirmou, esperemos que não se forme um anticiclone forte no atlântico e que se estabeleça uma circulação mais zonal, algo que já não acontece há muito tempo.


----------



## hurricane (11 Dez 2015 às 13:37)

Porque razão é que o frio este ano está tão concentrado no Polo e não desce?


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2015 às 14:17)

Olá! 
 Tenho um amigo no Canadá há v doze anos,  e como este ano ainda não tinha visto. .. Ainda não há neve e as temperaturas estão elevadas,  por isso não é só na Europa. E temos que ter em conta que o Inverno  metereológico já começou,  tudo aponta para um Dezembro quente, quanto à precipitação acredito que possa ser alterado o padrão e que acabe por se tornar um mês sem grandes anomalias


----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Dez 2015 às 14:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> Olá!
> Tenho um amigo no Canadá há v doze anos,  e como este ano ainda não tinha visto. .. Ainda não há neve e as temperaturas estão elevadas,  por isso não é só na Europa. E temos que ter em conta que o Inverno  metereológico já começou,  tudo aponta para um Dezembro quente, quanto à precipitação acredito que possa ser alterado o padrão e que acabe por se tornar um mês sem grandes anomalias



Apenas uma cidade no Canada tem neve acima do normal para a época, essa cidade é St John's na Terra Nova.
Apesar das estâncias de ski como Lake Louise ter iniciado a época mas cedo a realidade é a que aponta no seu post.

No entanto devo salientar que deverá começar a nevar este fim de semana com bastante intensidade em muitos locais, também de referir que os grandes lagos não tenham superfície gelada nesta altura, mas não é caso único .... 
Por exemplo em cidades como Ottawa neve a sério por norma começa a cair uma a duas semanas antes do Natal, embora esporadicamente ocorra precipitação em forma de neve mas que não é nada de significativo, a temperatura hoje deverá chegar aos 9ºC, no canal Rideau ainda não é possível patinar e não existem rinks outdoor para patinar até ao momento.longe dos -34 registados em Inuvik, o Canada é enorme


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2015 às 15:14)

Para os Açores mantém-se o cenário de uma provável ciclogénese explosiva pela região ou próximo.


Animações baseadas na saída do GFS das 00z:










Comparativo do ECM e GFS (saídas das 00z) para as 96h, já depois do centro passar pelos Açores.










Para os menos informados, a definição mais corrente de  ciclogénese explosiva é a descida de pelo menos 24hpa no centro duma depressão extratropical em 24 horas, à latitude 60N. A uma latitude mais baixa o conceito de "bomba meteorológica" não requer os 24hpa da definição visto que quanto mais para sul mais difícil é para a atmosfera cavar uma depressão (não tropical).

Na saída das 00z do GFS temos estes valores na tabela seguinte, um cavamento de 22mb em 24 horas, ou 14mb em 12 horas do centro da depressão. Ambos os valores encaixam no conceito de ciclogénese explosiva para esta latitude:







Importa contudo notar que ainda faltam bastante horas e entre modelos e saídas vão variando ainda muitas coisas. Poderá ser um banal temporal para os Açores, ou poderá ser algo mais. A intensidade destas coisas variam muito conforme o local, a rapidez do cavamento, a compressão das isobaras em relação à sinóptica geral circundante e aonde são gerados os ventos mais intensos, o cavamento que realmente vier a ocorrer, etc,etc.


Por exemplo, olhando apenas para o GFS, as últimas 4 saídas, para 2ªfeira às 12z e 18z, dá para ver que ainda vão mudando coisas (e vão mudar mais ainda).









*Para finalizar,

Como atenuante,*
Por exemplo no GFS apesar do carácter explosivo este modelo não chega nunca a modelar ventos mais extremos que muitas vezes estão associados a ciclógeneses explosivas. Embora isso possa eventualmente mudar, tal como pode desagravar.
*
Como agravante,*
Esta depressão que é cavada de forma explosiva próximo dos Açores já vem das Bahamas, é mais instável e húmida do que é habitual em eventos desta natureza, que muitas vezes são de vento intenso mas pouco instáveis. Instabilidade pode agravar localmente fenómenos de vento e precipitação intensa.

Situação a acompanhar, sem dramas.


----------



## james (11 Dez 2015 às 17:06)

O GFS está a ir atrás do ECM e a indiciar que após este evento ( que não será mau, mas, ao que tudo indica, ainda não é desta que vem a mudança de padrão),  o AA deverá retomar de forma imperial a sua posição normal neste Outono. 

E com um tempo estranho em vésperas do Natal, nem chuva nem frio. 

É caso para perguntar: frio, por onde andas?


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2015 às 17:22)

james disse:


> O GFS está a ir atrás do ECM e a indiciar que após este evento ( que não será mau, mas, ao que tudo indica, ainda não é desta que vem a mudança de padrão),  o AA deverá retomar de forma imperial a sua posição normal neste Outono.
> 
> E com um tempo estranho em vésperas do Natal, nem chuva nem frio.
> 
> É caso para perguntar: frio, por onde andas?




Na verdade o GEM (modelo canadiano) até me tem parecido o mais coerente em relação a este padrão na nossa zona nos últimos tempos. Não só na manutenção da dorsal, como nas suas breves interrupções. Um bom teste será depois deste evento, em que o modelo volta a carregar na dorsal logo a meio da semana, com tempo estável, mas apresenta um novo breve intervalo no f-d-s- seguinte com uma frente e alguma chuva a atravessar Portugal Continental.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Dez 2015 às 17:36)

estou com esperança que pelo menos não seja um Natal com pleno sol e calor (20ºC+)...isso sim seria estranho!!


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2015 às 19:09)

ferreira5 disse:


> Olá!
> Tenho um amigo no Canadá há v doze anos,  e como este ano ainda não tinha visto. .. Ainda não há neve e as temperaturas estão elevadas,  por isso não é só na Europa. E temos que ter em conta que o Inverno  metereológico já começou,  tudo aponta para um Dezembro quente, quanto à precipitação acredito que possa ser alterado o padrão e que acabe por se tornar um mês sem grandes anomalias





VimDePantufas disse:


> Apenas uma cidade no Canada tem neve acima do normal para a época, essa cidade é St John's na Terra Nova.
> Apesar das estâncias de ski como Lake Louise ter iniciado a época mas cedo a realidade é a que aponta no seu post.
> 
> No entanto devo salientar que deverá começar a nevar este fim de semana com bastante intensidade em muitos locais, também de referir que os grandes lagos não tenham superfície gelada nesta altura, mas não é caso único ....
> Por exemplo em cidades como Ottawa neve a sério por norma começa a cair uma a duas semanas antes do Natal, embora esporadicamente ocorra precipitação em forma de neve mas que não é nada de significativo, a temperatura hoje deverá chegar aos 9ºC, no canal Rideau ainda não é possível patinar e não existem rinks outdoor para patinar até ao momento.longe dos -34 registados em Inuvik, o Canada é enorme


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2015 às 20:14)




----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Dez 2015 às 20:35)

Orion disse:


>



A 27 de Novembro já tinham caído 322 cm's de neve em alguns locais como referi acima, o que levou a que algumas estâncias de ski tivessem aberto a 28 de Novembro ~ .

No entanto as temperaturas estão sim elevadas para a época em alguns locais, o que nem sequer permite a natural formação de gelo
por exemplo para a abertura das inúmeras pistas exteriores.
Mas isto não é caso isolado, acontece e tem acontecido, a memória meteorológica é curta.
Quando está sem nevar por alguns dias até pode ser visto como uma bênção, pois não é fácil querer sair de casa durante dias e não conseguir .... dependendo do local ou cidade onde estejamos.

"For the first time ever, Kicking Horse will offer top to bottom riding in November. The resort opens on Nov. 28"
http://bit.ly/1TG0TYp

"It's an embarrassment of riches," said Bob Truman, the man behind skierbob.ca. "We don't need any more snow. There's plenty of snow. Now it's just a matter of grooming it and having good tracks to ski on."

http://skierbob.ca/


----------



## Topê (12 Dez 2015 às 13:18)

Ontem temi a saída do ECM, onde se colocava temperaturas perto dos 20º graus no litoral acima das 192h, e a 23º,24º graus no Algarve, pensei será desta que finamente se vai a banhos por alturas de Natal? Mas hoje já houve um claro recuo no ECM, o que se regista é que os modelos estão totalmente á nora a medio e longo prazo  e a lidarem muito mal com que uma suposta ou não mudança de padrão.


----------



## Topê (12 Dez 2015 às 17:02)

Bem a saida do GFS desta run que saiu agora do 12h, está no mínimo apetitosa a médio e longo prazo.


----------



## Brito (13 Dez 2015 às 12:16)

Vem la a primavera ja?? Reparem nas previsoes de temperatura.. Temperaturas de 18 graus perto do Natal...ja para não falar das minimas. Veremos ...talvez tenha-mos um janeiro ou fevereiro épicos de registo. Esta situação ira quebrar, assim a nossa posição geográfica o exige


----------



## Topê (14 Dez 2015 às 08:34)

Brito disse:


> Vem la a primavera ja?? Reparem nas previsoes de temperatura.. Temperaturas de 18 graus perto do Natal...ja para não falar das minimas. Veremos ...talvez tenha-mos um janeiro ou fevereiro épicos de registo. Esta situação ira quebrar, assim a nossa posição geográfica o exige




Isto anda muito mas muito confuso, os dois principais modelos não GFS e ECM, não estabilizam uma previsão mudando de run para run as suas previsões a médio prazo, e mais acontece um fenómeno curioso entre estes dois modelos que não é de todo novo, que é trocarem de posições, se há uns á dois,três dias o GFS colocava ás 162h-174h o cavamento de uma depressão, ás nossas latitudes e longitudes e por outro lado o ECM colocava o cavamento dessa depressão mais para Oeste fazendo subir a dorsal para o nosso territorio, actualmente pelo menos nestas ultimas runs o GFS na run 0h, coloca o cenário que o ECM colocava á dois dias e o ECM recuo nessa previsão e coloca a previsão que o GFS colocava á 2,3 dias, isto acontece muito com estes dois modelos nessas alturas. A verdade é que ambos cada um á sua maneira estão a lidar muito mal, com as previsões a médio e longo prazo. 
É por isso que víamos o previsões de temperaturas máximas e mínimas bem elevadas á uns dias no IPMA mas constantes e agora vemos efeito montanha-russa de dia para dia ora sobre ora desce, ora chove, ora não chove, a questão neste momento não é irmos ter um ou outro dia de 20º graus nos próximos tempos, disso penso que não nos livramos, a questão é se será apenas um ou outro dia intercalado com um período instável. 
A longo prazo a situação ainda é mais indefinida. Isto podem não ser maus prenuncios ao menos isto começa a mexer algo que não acontecia á uns tempos.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2015 às 13:47)

Snifa disse:


> A previsão mensal do IPMA não está má:
> 
> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 07 dez. 2015 a 03 jan. 2016*
> 
> ...




Bem, a julgar pela actualização do IPMA e vendo as saídas dos modelos, não me parece que a semana de 14/12 a 20/12 seja com precipitação acima do normal a Norte do sistema Montejunto- Estrela 

* IPMA actualização do dia 11/12*:

Precipitação com valores abaixo do normal e temperatura acima.
Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 28/12 a 03/01.*Nas semanas de 14/12 a 20/12*, de 21/12 a 27/12 e de 04/12 a 10/01 *não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo*.

Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas quatro semanas compreendidas entre 14/12 de 2015 e 10/01 de 2016.


IPMA, I.P.. _2015-12-11_

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/index.jsp


De facto os modelos ( que já estiveram bons ) não estão famosos, por aqui sigo este mês com 29,3mm o que é muito pouco para meados de um mês em que a média ( Porto- S Gens )  anda  nos 186.5 mm.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 19:34)




----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 19:36)

Orion disse:


>


" Carrega Vicente. Que atrás vem gente" já tinha reparado que esta semana iria ser "ligeiramente" ventosa... Agora é recuperar rapidamente os estragos para o 2° round


----------



## qwerl (14 Dez 2015 às 23:05)

O GFS a prever temperaturas mais normais nas vésperas de Natal:














A distância temporal já se sabe, mas acho que é melhor um natal frio e seco do que um natal húmido e quente. 
Não me importo de esperar mais um pouco pela mudança de padrão, mas também não quero chegar ao Natal com estas temperaturas absurdas. O Natal é para se passar junto à lareira


----------



## james (15 Dez 2015 às 11:28)

Ainda  a mais de 200 horas e, por isso, sujeito a elevada falibilidade,  mas os modelos vão indiciando um possível Natal molhado. 

Em relação à temperatura, vendo os modelos, é possível no final desta semana uma pequena descida e até a possibilidade de alguma neve na Serra da Estrela ou Gerês. 
No entanto, as temperaturas não deverão baixar muito, não há no horizonte ainda perspetivas de entradas de massas de ar geladas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2015 às 23:34)

Bem parece que a ISO 10ºC chegou para ficar a atormentar a Peninsula Ibérica, e prevê-se que continue assim até Sábado inclusivé, este "calor" a "enganar" as plantas.










Na quinta e na sexta deve chover no litoral norte e, com uma probabilidade muito baixa, também pode chover no litoral centro. 
Mas o próximo evento já se avizinha para o fim de semana, mais uma entrada de Oeste apesar da frente enfraquecer ao chegar ao continente, já é melhor que nada:


----------



## Topê (16 Dez 2015 às 09:01)

Os modelos já se definiram e melhoraram siginficativamente no meu ponto de vista, temia que existisse um padrão predominante de tempo ameno como o ECM chegou ameaçar umas quantas vezes. Mas felizmente serão só um,dois,três pontuais em que isso irá acontecer e mais para a frente ECM,GFS convergem para um estado do tempo mais adequado para a época, havendo de facto um enfraquecimento das altas pressões e surgindo a hipotese de uma circulação zonal que poderá permitir ou não a entrada de baixas pressões as nossas altitudes. No meu ponto de vista é um optimo sinal os modelos terem-se definido nesse aspecto podendo ser um prenuncio para uma efectiva mudança de padrão. As Festas parecem vir a ter o tempo normal para a época.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (16 Dez 2015 às 10:45)

Topê disse:


> Os modelos já se definiram e melhoraram siginficativamente no meu ponto de vista, temia que existisse um padrão predominante de tempo ameno como o ECM chegou ameaçar umas quantas vezes. Mas felizmente serão só um,dois,três pontuais em que isso irá acontecer e mais para a frente ECM,GFS convergem para um estado do tempo mais adequado para a época, havendo de facto um enfraquecimento das altas pressões e surgindo a hipotese de uma circulação zonal que poderá permitir ou não a entrada de baixas pressões as nossas altitudes. No meu ponto de vista é um optimo sinal os modelos terem-se definido nesse aspecto podendo ser um prenuncio para uma efectiva mudança de padrão. As Festas parecem vir a ter o tempo normal para a época.



Gostava de estar confiante quanto a uma mudança padrão. Mas para já tudo não passa de cenários probabilísticos, infelizmente.
No que toca às temperaturas não se vê nada de extraordinário à vista (vulgo, dias com temperatura abaixo da média para contrastar com estas temperaturas ridículas). O mês de Dezembro de 2015 deverá ser um dos mais quentes de sempre.
Mas vamos ter fé em que tudo isto normalize em Janeiro!


----------



## Topê (16 Dez 2015 às 17:25)

Os modelos tem melhorado significativamente nos ultimos 2 dias, e têm começado de facto a debruçar uma mudança de padrão tanto a medio como a longo prazo, é sempre bom quando os modelos melhoram as runs e em vez de retirarem começam a colocar frio/ chuva, é o que acontece no GFS já as 90h:







Depois as 228h uma previsão já com menos fiabilidade mas a tendência começa a estar lá:






As coisas começam paulatinamente a comporem-se. Vamos ver o que dirá o ECM.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2015 às 20:40)

Topê disse:


> Os modelos tem melhorado significativamente nos ultimos 2 dias, e têm começado de facto a debruçar uma mudança de padrão tanto a medio como a longo prazo, é sempre bom quando os modelos melhoram as runs e em vez de retirarem começam a colocar frio/ chuva, é o que acontece no GFS já as 90h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Realmente as saídas de hoje favorecem mais a ocorrência de precipitação, principalmente após o evento que se espera no Domingo, parece prolongar-se a semana toda!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Dez 2015 às 09:40)

Parece finalmente que lá a partir de Domingo vamos ter temperaturas mais condizentes com a época em que estamos (máximas <= a 16 ºC, e mínimas <= a 9ºC em Lisboa)!


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Dez 2015 às 19:21)

O que me parece é que os modelos voltaram a piorar.... A  precipitação é residual e confinada ao NO e para além desse (fraco) evento de sáb\dom só se vê mais alguma coisa depois do Natal, o que logicamente ainda pode mudar. Contiuaremos com temperaturas relativamente amenas, apesar da descida prevista e pouca ou nenhuma precipitação até ao Natal... No Algarve o mais provável é continuar o tempo de (quase) Verão.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2015 às 19:32)

Até à próxima Segunda- feira dia 21 serão as regiões do NW que tem mais chances de ter maiores acumulados, mas sem serem nada de especial:

GFS:


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 19:37)

Meteofan disse:


> O que me parece é que os modelos voltaram a piorar.... A  precipitação é residual e confinada ao NO e para além desse (fraco) evento de sáb\dom só se vê mais alguma coisa depois do Natal, o que logicamente ainda pode mudar. Contiuaremos com temperaturas relativamente amenas, apesar da descida prevista e pouca ou nenhuma precipitação até ao Natal... No Algarve o mais provável é continuar o tempo de (quase) Verão.




Os modelos, é verdade mas também é normal,  metem o grosso da precipitação no NO.  Mas não me parecem valores residuais, mais para o Alto Minho até metem valores próximo dos 100 mm. 

E, mesmo que fossem residuais, isso também é um indicativo. 

Eu ficava mais preocupado se os modelos metessem um evento de 30 mm no domingo e depois o AA voltasse a reinar. 

Mas não, os modelos vão indiciando à várias saídas ( e não só no NO) ,  ocorrência de precipitacao distribuída no tempo ( mesmo que residual em alguns dias)  e uma possível rotação do vento para o quadrante oeste. 
Isso é um sinal ( não é o único)  de uma possível mudança de padrão. 

E as temperaturas vão descer para valores mais em consonância com a época ( embora ainda sem valores gélidos)  e as grandes serras do Norte e Centro poderão finalmente ver mesmo alguma neve nos seus pontos mais altos.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2015 às 19:45)

A Ideia que dá é que o AA  anda sempre por perto, e quer se localize sobre a Europa ou Atlântico afecta-nos sempre, resultando em frentes fracas em dissipação ou de raspão sobre o N/NW.

Não temos um verdadeiro evento duradouro de precipitação generalizada ao longo de vários dias, com boas frentes e depressões, e a juntar a isto nem uma boa entrada marítima fria ou até continental mas mais seca, temos que aguardar por melhores dias.


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 19:50)

Este padrão até nos pode favorecer para neve a cotas baixas lá para Janeiro ou Fevereiro, se ( e eu sublinho o se) a Europa tiver uma entrada fria continental.


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 20:52)

Ainda às 240 h, portanto ainda longe de algo muito concreto, mas o ECM vai  ( e já à várias saídas consecutivas) ensaiando uma entrada fria. 

Poderia ser a primeira digna desse nome.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2015 às 21:28)

Desde do início do mês, que andam a dizer que a mudança de padrão, vem agora, mas até agora, já vamos a 17 de Dezembro e aonde anda essa mudança de padrão e até 2 de Janeiro de 2016, não haverá nenhuma mudança de padrão. 

Se isto é uma mudança de padrão. a mim só me dá vontade de rir, quando é notório que a mudança de padrão é uma miragem, quando a zonal anda a latitudes como UK e Islândia, só quando o mapa tiver menos precipitação no eixo UK e Islândia e com mais precipitação a latitudes mais a sul, aí talvez acredite numa mudança de padrão, assim nem lá perto estamos.

Aqui, está previstos uns 10 mm até ao final do mês e mesmo assim só quando chover é que acredito, até agora Dezembro leva 0 mm e a sua média é de 115.6 mm, isto diz tudo. Aqui, já leva 46 dias sem precipitação, fantástico.


----------



## qwerl (17 Dez 2015 às 22:49)

Boas
Mas que bela saída do GFS: Uma poderosa frente a varrer o país todo no dia de Natal e no dia 26. Todo o país, sem exceção, a levar com uma valente molha. O GFS vem seguindo nesta tendência há uns dias, reforçando-a com esta saída:





















Acumulados até às 240 horas, sendo que a maioria seria causado por esta frente


----------



## StormyAlentejo (18 Dez 2015 às 09:53)

Mias cedo ou mais tarde, este Anticiclone tem que ceder!


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Dez 2015 às 10:28)

O ECM começa a dar "um ar da sua graça".


----------



## Topê (18 Dez 2015 às 10:37)

Snifa disse:


> Exacto, normalmente um balanço do Inverno costuma-se fazer no fim e não no início ou a meio do mesmo



Sem duvida.
O que poderemos de facto dizer foi que tivemos um Novembro e um inicio de Dezembro extremamente amenos e secos.
Os modelos estão já algumas runs a configurarem uma situação bem interessante e tanto ECM e GFS estão na generalidade em sintonia.


----------



## qwerl (18 Dez 2015 às 10:49)

Saída do GFS brutal para o Norte para dia 25/26. Os outros modelos parecem estar em concordância:
















A frente mantém-se a atingir todo o país, com acumulados jeitosos:






Dada a concordância entre os modelos é quase certo que vamos ter qualquer coisinha para a altura do Natal, resta saber qual vai ser a intensidade do que nos espera. A ver se é desta que começam a entrar umas frentes jeitosas


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2015 às 10:59)

Essa frente do dia 26 já se reflecte nos acumulados até às 240 horas, infelizmente falta ainda muito tempo 

Se estes acumulados ocorrerem certamente ajudarão a ficar o mês na média ou lá perto, isto no NW :


----------



## boneli (18 Dez 2015 às 12:34)

Apesar de ainda faltar alguns dias para o Natal, não deixa de ser curioso o facto de o GFS manter esta frente forte para 25/26 alguns dias. Já no segundo painel a 300 horas indicava esta frente com bons acumulados. Vamos ver se se mantém para alegrar os mais céticos.


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2015 às 12:49)

Bom, parece que vai haver uma ligeira mudança de padrão...

Cavado nº 1:






Cavado nº 2:






Cavado nº 3:






Cavado nº 4:






Não é bem um deslocamento do anticiclone para sul mas por agora já é muito bom (chuva a cada 3 dias).


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2015 às 12:53)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Na América do Norte, algures pelas nossas latitudes, também dominam as altas pressões. Mas lá tal situação, associada às anómalas temperaturas altas que também por lá se fazem sentir, já têm como culpado o El Niño forte que se faz sentir este ano ( pelo menos de acordo com a comunicação social).



Nos EUA, o anticiclone está intimamente associado ao El Niño. Aquando deste evento, a Califórnia recebe boa parte da sua precipitação de rios atmosféricos. Há +-2 semanas, o estado de Washington (a norte da Califórnia) recebeu brutais acumulados devido, precisamente, a um rio atmosférico.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2015 às 00:14)

Desta é que não esperava, pequeníssima depressão sobre o território que se vai instalar na próxima semana!?











Podemos ter frentes estacionárias:
















Carta:






Não sei se este tipo de situação tem nome, mas digamos que estamos no "espaço entre anticiclones"


----------



## dahon (19 Dez 2015 às 00:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não sei se este tipo de situação tem nome, mas digamos que estamos no "espaço entre anticiclones"



Penso que se chama pântano barométrico.


----------



## james (19 Dez 2015 às 11:02)

Os modelos andam mesmo às aranhas.

A penúltima saída do GFS previa ,para a minha zona 50 mm, a última prevê quase 300.


----------



## Topê (19 Dez 2015 às 14:34)

Ai está quando as coisas pareciam mais ou menos unânimes, eis como normalmente um dos modelos tenta marcar a diferença e mudar a direcção de forma repentina, normalmente é o ECM que o faz e normalmente na run das 0:00, o ECM desta vez andou ali certinho com o GFS e agora de repente eis que muda a sua previsão, drasticamente afastando a circulação zonal, fazendo subir a dorsal, e pondo as depressões a passarem ao lado da penisula ibérica. 

Eis os "desmancha prazeres" do ECM as 168h:








Por o outro lado o GFS continua coerente e fiel com a tendência dos ultimos dias:






Forte percipitação prevista:

174h:





186h:





192h:





Nesta situação das duas uma, acontecem duas coisas que acontecem frequentemente:
a) o ECM tem uma jogada diria de génio e consegue prever a subida da dorsal novamente para a Penisula Ibérica, afasantado a circulação zonal e escudando a depressão do Oeste da Penisula iberica, passando a depressão de raspão na Galiza e Norte de Portugal, baixando assim os valores de percipitação, ficando o resto do território a ver navios, isto saberemos já diria nas proximas runs, se o GFS for atras do ECM. Isto por vezes acontece, quem acompanha os modelos sabe que isto acontece;
b) O ECM tem aqueles devaneios que muitas vezes tem, numa logica de ser do contra ao GFS, e lança estas previsões de mudança de direcção isoladas e depois volta outra vez a tendência normal, isto saberemos também nas proximas runs, se o GFS manter-se fiel a esta tendência o ECM volta outra vez a essa tendência, isto também acontece frequentemente.

Vamos aguardar estou muito curioso para ver a proxima saida do GFS. O ECM baralha sempre as nossas contas.


----------



## Topê (19 Dez 2015 às 16:37)

E tudo os modelos levaram...Again!
O GFS a ir atrás do ECM e a fazer subir a dorsal para a PI e posteriormente para praticamente todo o continente europeu, se verificar esta situação, adeus chuva natalícia generalizada e abundante, resumindo e baralhando um pouco mais do mesmo, chuva de raspão a norte, tempo relativamente ameno, com maior ou menor nebulosidade, nem frio, nem chuva. Depois dos media noticiarem que viria ai chuva no Natal, eis que os modelos retiram tudo novamente.
O que nos serve de consulação é não ser só connosco o anticiclone volta a dominar praticamente toda a Europa, não se esperarão 17º graus no Reino Unido, nem 20sº em Portugal, mas não baixará para algo que se aproxime de "frio" digno para esta época.Admito que estas saidas são um autêntico balde de agua fria, e não acredito que voltem a recuar.

Ai está o anticlone todo poderoso sobre o continente europeu... como diz o Forest Gump, again:


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2015 às 00:58)

Realmente "levámos" uma grande chapada do GFS, a única chuva prevista é a que supostamente cai neste momento


----------



## james (20 Dez 2015 às 01:10)

Eu acho que o ECM ainda prevê alguma chuva a mais de 200 h. 

No entanto, volta para valores cada vez mais impensáveis de temperatura a rondar os 20 graus  ( e quando nos aproximamos do mês classicamente mais frio do ano, Janeiro) .


----------



## rozzo (20 Dez 2015 às 01:33)

Volto a chamar a atenção que nos focamos demasiado em apenas 2 modelos, o que é particularmente perigoso a partir do médio prazo. Verdade que o Europeu será provavelmente o melhor, mas também falha. Quanto ao GFS.. Claramente não é o melhor, simplesmente como sabemos é o que nos apresenta mais produtos completamente livres, daí estarmos muito dependentes dele.. 
Há mais modelos de referência que se podem portar bem melhor no médio prazo, como o do Met Office, ou o canadiano GEM. Convém olharmos mais para eles antes de apanharmos tantas desilusões apenas com 2 modelos, e particularmente com o GFS.

Já tinha referido há uns dias, que nesta sinóptica por exemplo o canadiano me tem parecido o mais fiável no médio prazo para nós, e na verdade, há pelo menos 2/3 dias que esse modelo não dá chuva no natal, mostrando a dorsal a bloquear completamente a chuva no mar. E eis que os restantes vão atrás.. Vamos ver, será um tira teimas interessante,pois faltam uns bons dias, e reviravoltas de os modelos voltarem a pôr o que já tinham tirado também são frequentes.

 Mas é acima de tudo uma chamada de atenção para se ter um pouco mais de cautela e alargar horizontes a mais modelos fiáveis quando avaliamos previsões a esta distância, existe claramente uma tendência enviesada da maior parte das pessoas apenas para 2 modelos.


----------



## qwerl (20 Dez 2015 às 10:59)

Modelos continuam muito baralhados, o europeu está péssimo, o GFS, depois da desilusão do Natal, coloca algumas frentes jeitosas, e o GEM está muito bom, além de ser o único que ainda acredita numa boa rega para dia 26, colocou nesta run vários dias seguidos de chuva forte e vento forte, pelo menos até à passagem de ano.


----------



## Topê (20 Dez 2015 às 11:05)

Já não sei o que poderemos dizer dos dois principais modelos GFS e ECM.  Hoje voltam ao padrão que tinham ontem retirado GFS retira de novo a dorsal e carrega na circulação zonal de Oeste com a descida das baixas pressões para o Oeste da Península. O ECM também recuou bastante no que mostrou ontem dorsal mais para o mediterrânio e menos potente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Dez 2015 às 21:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Realmente "levámos" uma grande chapada do GFS, a única chuva prevista é a que supostamente cai neste momento








E depois voltamos à promessas exageradas


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2015 às 21:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E depois voltamos à promessas exageradas


Também meto aqui o meteograma para Lisboa, só para ficar registado


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Dez 2015 às 21:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Também meto aqui o meteograma para Lisboa, só para ficar registado




Para aqui tb nao esta mau, pena é que se o gfs nao falhar vai retirar tudo na próxima saida
.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2015 às 22:07)

celia salta disse:


> Para aqui tb nao esta mau, pena é que se o gfs nao falhar vai retirar tudo na próxima saida
> .


Como o @rozzo mencionou, é melhor seguirmos outros modelos para não haver desilusões.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2015 às 22:14)

Para cá o GFS prevê *em 9h mais de 90 mm de precipitação,* entre 29 e 30 deste mês.
Não seria a 1ª nem a 2ª vez que isto aconteceria, mas com cautela vamos analisando os padrões.
A mudança anda a ser ensaiada pelos 2 modelos: ECMWF e GFS.
Uma generosa depressão a aproximar-se do NO da península e uma incursão de frio continental na Europa central e de leste.

"Long range models *finally* hinting a winter arrival towards the New Year? Here is some fresh GFS model simulations. Deep trough over Atlantic might finally result if the ridge that persists across S-CNTRL Europe push towards Scandinavia, so polar airmass advects into Russia and E Europe. Indeed still to far for any confidental forecasts, but this is now appearing on both GFS and ECMWF runs perturbations in the past 48 hours."


----------



## james (20 Dez 2015 às 22:18)

À já bastante tempo que o ECM  e o GFS, apesar de sempre a adiar, não desistem de uma entrada fria vigorosa lá para o final do ano.

Por um lado,claro que é decepcionante estar sempre a adiar, mas por outro, " não há fumo sem fogo.  "


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2015 às 22:26)

Até valia a pena ir ao Corvo à procura de neve 







O GFS mostra algo semelhante mas mais fraco:






Eu cá já vou torcendo


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2015 às 23:25)

lserpa disse:


> Digamos que o mountain forecast prevê 13cm de neve para o cabeço Gordo (Faial)  no dia 27, é mesmo uma saída de sonho lolol



O GFS apenas adia a forte entrada


----------



## Topê (21 Dez 2015 às 10:29)

Existe muita animação no Atlântico isso é uma evidência o problema tem sido a dorsal que tem bloqueado tudo na Europa, o ingrato disto tudo é agora que o atlantico está mexido descendo depressões( massas de ar frio polares) até as Latitudes dos Açores, estamos bloqueados pela dorsal, e quando não tivermos bloqueados pela dorsal, surgir o AA no Atlântico. Esperemos que isso não aconteça.
Para todos os efeitos no meu entender o nosso território já não escapa á vinda da depressão até ao nosso territorio, mas possivelmente já vira enfraquecida, trazendo um evento normalissimo alguma percipitação e pouco mais que isso.


----------



## james (21 Dez 2015 às 10:45)

Vendo os modelos, já registo, pelo menos aqui no Minho, alguma evolução. 

Tirando o dia de hoje, a previsão de 10 dias prevê a possibilidade de precipitacao todos os dias ( mesmo que residual em alguns) . 

Pode ser sinal que  a mudança, finalmente, muito lentamente porventura, mas pode estar em curso.


----------



## Topê (21 Dez 2015 às 11:00)

james disse:


> Vendo os modelos, já registo, pelo menos aqui no Minho, alguma evolução.
> 
> Tirando o dia de hoje, a previsão de 10 dias prevê a possibilidade de precipitacao todos os dias ( mesmo que residual em alguns) .
> 
> Pode ser sinal que  a mudança, finalmente, muito lentamente porventura, mas pode estar em curso.




A Norte do Vouga já dificilmente escapa a vinda da depressão, e progressivamente á chuva e á frescura tipica para está época do ano é pena que possa não entrar mais a sul. Mas vamos aguardar para ver, ainda para mais quando a depressão vai cavar tanto a sul até as Ilhas dos Açores.
Um aparte os modelos têm estado extremamente instáveis.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Dez 2015 às 12:15)

Enquanto a dorsal estiver por cá, Lisboa só receberá uns pinguitos esporádicos...
Quanto às temperaturas e apesar da descida para valores de facto normais para a época a partir de amanhã, tal mudança apenas se fará sentir até ao natal. Depois lá vamos nós para os 17/18 ºC de máxima e 10/11ºC de mínima, com os tais pinguitos!
Veremos o que acontece em Janeiro. Para as regiões de Coimbra/Viseu  para baixo o ano está feito e não deixa saudades!


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2015 às 18:46)

celia salta disse:


> Para aqui tb nao esta mau, pena é que se o gfs nao falhar vai retirar tudo na próxima saida
> .


Off topic
Como vai a ribeira da Sertã?


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Dez 2015 às 18:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Off topic
> Como vai a ribeira da Sertã?



Mais cheinha XD
já ta mais para o normal :P


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2015 às 13:22)

O GFS continua a insistir na possibilidade de uma época de festividades com _snow_ especialmente nos pontos mais altos do G. Ocidental. Os restantes grupos deverão contentar-se com granizo no Natal:






Perto do novo ano a entrada é mais intensa, aumentando a probabilidade para o G. Central (excluindo a montanha do Pico). Se isto se mantiver deverá _snowar_ (dependerá da humidade) na ilha das Flores (Morro do Alto - 914 metros) e na ilha do Corvo (Morro dos Homens - 718 metros):


----------



## Topê (22 Dez 2015 às 17:22)

Os modelos têm melhorado significativamente, e lá está o ECM acabou por recuar e bastante no que tinha perspectivado á 2 dois dias atrás.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2015 às 23:20)

Previsão especial Natal do IPMA:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## cova beira (22 Dez 2015 às 23:55)

muita indecisão na Escandinávia mostram os ensembles do europeu parece existir a possibilidade de as altas pressões ocuparem esta área e alterar -se assim o padrao que temos assistido


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Dez 2015 às 10:57)

Este meteograma das 06Zh do GFS é o claro exemplo da incerteza que os modelos apresentam na evolução do tempo... Aquela montanha russa de precipitação, e da temperatura a 850hPA são mesmo de pôr o pessoal nauseado 
Vamos esperar para ver o que traz o final deste ano


----------



## james (23 Dez 2015 às 11:15)

Dias Miguel, 

Eu não mexia mais nos modelos. 

Quer o ECM quer o GFS estão fantásticos. Para a semana teríamos tudo: chuva, neve, frio, vento, trovoadas. 

Só há um pequeno problema: a " festa " está prevista acima das 120 horas. 

E nós últimos tempos, a experiência tem - nos dito que a falibilidade dos modelos acima das 120 horas é enorme. 

Resta - nos esperar e fazer figas...


----------



## Paulo H (23 Dez 2015 às 11:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Este meteograma das 06Zh do GFS é o claro exemplo da incerteza que os modelos apresentam na evolução do tempo... *Aquela montanha russa* de precipitação, e* da temperatura a 850hPA são mesmo de pôr o pessoal nauseado *
> Vamos esperar para ver o que traz o final deste ano



Para mim é sinal que algo está errado no dia 31-12-2015.. As linhas T850 e a T500 seguem normalmente a mesma tendência, desfasadas por vezes de 2 ou 3 horas. Aquela descida da T850 em relação à T500, aumenta o diferencial de temperatura em 8ºC e não se vê ali nenhuma consequência nos valores de cape e LI. Portanto, para mim não é logico (deve mudar nas próximas runs).


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Dez 2015 às 11:23)

james disse:


> Dias Miguel,
> Resta - nos esperar e fazer figas...



Off-Topic: Vamos incluir esse desejo enquanto nos engasgamos com as doze uvas no reveillon


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Dez 2015 às 11:29)

A Agência Estatal também prevê chuva para o fim do ano:
*Predicción*
Válida para los días 28 de diciembre de 2015 al 1 de enero de 2016

Días 28, 29, 30, 31 y 01 (lunes, martes, miércoles, jueves y viernes)

*Dominio general de altas presiones, aunque podrán entrar frentes por oeste. Lluvias probables sobre todo en oeste Huelva, norte Extremadura y oeste Galicia. Lunes podrían ser intensas y persistentes en litoral atlántico Galicia. De forma más débil y dispersa, lunes se extenderán probablemente por mitad occidental peninsular y, con menos probabilidad, no se descartan en otras zonas de interior, sin alcanzar sureste peninsular. Resto del periodo probables sobre todo Galicia y oeste Sistemas Cantábrico y Central y, aunque sin descartarlas en el resto, improbables en área mediterránea.* No se descartan precipitaciones débiles en general en Islas Canarias Occidentales. Baleares y Melilla intervalos nubosos sin precipitaciones. Nieblas interior peninsular y brumas litoral mediterráneo. Temperaturas diurnas sin grandes cambios, más cercanas a la normalidad que en días anteriores. Nocturnas aumentando, disminuyendo las heladas. Intervalos de viento fuerte suroeste en litoral de Galicia.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Dez 2015 às 11:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> A Agência Estatal também prevê chuva para o fim do ano:



Tal como o IPMA

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2015-12-23 00:00:00* e *2015-12-27 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ Previsão Especial Natal 2015 - Continente
Um anticiclone localizado na região do Mediterrâneo que se estende em crista em direção à Península Ibérica irá condicionar o estado do tempo até dia 26, sábado, predominando céu pouco nublado ou situações de nevoeiro. 

Existem condições para ocorrência de neblina, nevoeiro ou nuvens muito baixas, com redução significativa da visibilidade, durante a noite e manhã, em especial até dia 25. No nordeste transmontano, nas regiões fronteiriças da Beira Interior e Alto Alentejo e no Vale do Tejo, o nevoeiro poderá persistir ao longo do dia. 

Nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro, devido à aproximação ao noroeste da Península Ibérica de superfícies frontais frias de fraca atividade, ocorrerá precipitação fraca nos dias 23 e 24, sendo contínua e persistente no Minho e Douro Litoral. *No dia 27, a precipitação deverá ocorrer em todo o território.* 

Entre os dias 23 e 27, a temperatura do ar não deverá registar variações significativas, mantendo-se ligeiramente acima dos valores normais para a época, tanto a mínima como a máxima. 

O vento será em geral fraco do quadrante leste embora no litoral Norte e Centro predomine do quadrante sul. Prevê-se um aumento da intensidade do vento a partir do dia 25, podendo soprar forte no litoral e nas terras altas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Dez 2015 às 12:29)

O GFS está perfeito para a situação de segunda-feira. Bela frente fria e pós-frontal vigoroso, coisa que este ano ainda não se viu. Acho que de uma boa frente já não escapamos, agora quanto ao pós-frontal ainda não está bem definido. Basta uma pequena subida do AA e lá vai ele todo para norte. A longo prazo o GFS está igualmente bom, já o ECM nem por isso. Esperemos que o primeiro leve a melhor.


----------



## Topê (23 Dez 2015 às 12:44)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O GFS está perfeito para a situação de segunda-feira. Bela frente fria e pós-frontal vigoroso, coisa que este ano ainda não se viu. Acho que de uma boa frente já não escapamos, agora quanto ao pós-frontal ainda não está bem definido. Basta uma pequena subida do AA e lá vai ele todo para norte. A longo prazo o GFS está igualmente bom, já o ECM nem por isso. Esperemos que o primeiro leve a melhor.



O GFS se no sábado não tivesse ido atrás do "devaneio" da dorsal, do ECM, demonstraria que tem estado muito melhor na previsão desta situação a medio e longo prazo. O ECM no meu entender viciou-se no que tem sido o padrão dominante, na zona de conforto da dorsal.
Com isto quero dizer que logicamente pode existir um ou outro acerto e a situação pode não ser tal e qual como o GFS apresenta agora, sendo que dificilmente a instabilidade já escapará, mas o que fica é que o ECM esteve muito pouco assertivo, sendo que o GFS esteve bastante melhor e se no passado sábado não tivesse ido atrás do "devaneio" da dorsal do ECM, teria estado quase perfeito.


----------



## qwerl (23 Dez 2015 às 14:25)

O GFS e os seus ensembles parecem estar muito confiantes prevendo que a próxima semana seja bem molhada, algumas perturbações metem valores de precipitação bastante altos, e também colocando dois pós-frontais jeitosos, que poderiam dar alguma neve nas terras mais altas do Norte e Centro:
Diagrama para um ponto do litoral Norte:







Já para o Sul a coisa não está tão boa, no entanto existe a possibilidade de alguma chuva a partir de dia 27
Diagrama para um ponto do Sul





A saída operacional e os seus acumulados confirmam a tendência dos ensembles


----------



## Topê (23 Dez 2015 às 14:33)

qwerl disse:


> O GFS e os seus ensembles parecem estar muito confiantes prevendo que a próxima semana seja bem molhada, algumas perturbações metem valores de precipitação bastante altos, e também colocando dois pós-frontais jeitosos, que poderiam dar alguma neve nas terras mais altas do Norte e Centro:
> Diagrama para um ponto do litoral Norte:
> 
> 
> ...



Valores de percipitação dessa grandeza a sul é sempre é sempre boa.
Acho que que alguma coisa de jeito virá, aquela depressão só poderá vir para Oeste e a dorsal já conheceu melhores dias, poderá não ser tão severo como o GFS demonstra mas mesmo que seja um 1/3 ou metade desses valores já é bem bom, mas estou confiante nesta previsão do GFS pelas simples razões: a) a dorsal está a dar sinais de enfraquecimento; b) a circulação zonal está a impor-se logo as depressões só poderão vir na nossa direcção.
Acho que estão criadas as condições para uma progressiva mudança de padrão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2015 às 21:25)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Este meteograma das 06Zh do GFS é o claro exemplo da incerteza que os modelos apresentam na evolução do tempo... Aquela montanha russa de precipitação, e da temperatura a 850hPA são mesmo de pôr o pessoal nauseado
> Vamos esperar para ver o que traz o final deste ano



É mesmo um modelo matemático, no dia 31, existem 2 parábolas com concavidade voltada para cima, sendo a T850 bem perfeitinha. Este meteograma vai ser usado no próximo exame do 12ºano em Matemática.


----------



## huguh (24 Dez 2015 às 17:00)

esta saída das 12h do GFS, das 210h pra frente é um sonho


----------



## james (24 Dez 2015 às 17:55)

E o GFS faz o ensaio de uma passagem de ano gélida!


----------



## martinus (24 Dez 2015 às 18:07)

O GFS há meses que anda a fazer isso: põe um inverno rigoroso a longo prazo e a curto e médio prazo tira tudo o que lá estava. Quanto a passagem de ano gélida, é conferir na previsão dos valores de temperatura a 2 metros: apenas o nordeste transmontano teria temperaturas de 0 C. ou ligeiramente inferior e isso, na noite de 31 para 1. Quem conhece a região sabe que temperaturas dessas nessa noite é aí considerado tempo "semi-tropical".


----------



## james (24 Dez 2015 às 18:34)

Eu não estou a ver o GFS a tirar tudo a curto e médio prazo. 

E possibilidade de passagem de ano gélida,  tendo em conta o pouco frio que temos tido.  Claro que tem havido invernos muito mais frios.


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2015 às 15:16)

Diminuição de 50 hPa em 24 horas. Que é isto? Uma ciclogénese super-explosiva?


----------



## MikeCT (26 Dez 2015 às 19:42)

GFS a prever bons acumulados agora para o Algarve dia 2/3 de Janeiro


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2015 às 20:10)

MikeCT disse:


> GFS a prever bons acumulados agora para o Algarve dia 2/3 de Janeiro



Eu gostava de acreditar no GFS, mas neste momento, não acredito em nada, deste modelo. Anda tão inconstante que nem vale a pena, ligar ao modelo e para mais a 1 semana de distância, só mesmo para comparar, porque de resto não acredito. Basta, ver o ensemble e chega-se logo a essa conclusão, está completamente fora, se todos os ensembles não passam dos 10 mm, só a saída do GFS é que coloca um completo devaneio. o GFS anda louco e nem vale a pena segui-lo. :


----------



## james (26 Dez 2015 às 21:07)

Volta e meia,  o ECM  mete um dilúvio,  pelo menos no Litoral Norte e Centro,  para a noite da passagem de ano. 
Nesta última saída,  mete novamente. 

A verdade é que quer o GFS quer o ECM estão com uma instabilidade enorme  na previsão a mais de 5 dias.  Tanto prevêm a subida da dorsal como prevêm intensas depressões atlânticas a varrer todo o país ou até cut - offs no Algarve. 

Certo, para já, é uma depressão razoável ( ou talvez nem tanto)  para amanhã / segunda.


----------



## meteoamador (27 Dez 2015 às 12:37)

O GFS mantém uma semana bem molhada enquanto o ECM depois da aproximação da depressão á PI mete tempo ameno e anticiclone.
Numa coisa estão de acordo teremos ar frio a chegar já amanhã e a descida das temperaturas para valores normais para a época.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2015 às 12:47)

meteoamador disse:


> O GFS mantém uma semana bem molhada enquanto o ECM depois da aproximação da depressão á PI mete tempo ameno e anticiclone.
> Numa coisa estão de acordo teremos ar frio a chegar já amanhã e a descida das temperaturas para valores normais para a época.



Olhando à ultima run do ECMWF eu não vejo AA  nem tempo ameno, pelo contrário, vejo a possibilidade de a próxima  semana ser relativamente molhada com a passagem de algumas frentes, mas claro, o GFS está  um pouco melhor.

ECMWF 0 Z:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php?ech=72&mode=1&map=0&type=0&archive=0

A previsão do IPMA fala em chuva pelo menos até à próxima Quarta-Feira dia 30:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2015 às 12:56)

Segundo o GFS a frente de amanhã ainda pode dar uns mm jeitosos:


----------



## james (27 Dez 2015 às 13:11)

Quer o GFS quer o ECM  prevêm probabilidades  de precipitação para os próximos 10 dias, pelo menos no Norte. Os próximos 5 deverão ter mesmo bastante chuva e vento. 

Eu penso que o que o membro Meteoamador estava a  postar sobre tempo ameno, acho que ele queria fazer alusão ao próximo fim de semana,  em que realmente os modelos indiciam tempo não muito frio.  Mas isso não se deve à acção do AA ( que tem realmente possibilitado a existência de pouco frio para a época,  como hoje) , mas de uma possível depressão vinda de SO,  que como se sabe vêm carregadas de humidade, mas não provocam muito frio. 

Frio, esse que por sinal, frio a sério como é óbvio, vamos ter que continuar a aguardar, continua a não haver sinais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2015 às 13:46)

Claro, que a cut-off desaparecia daquele delírio do GFS.  Aqueles mais de 150 mm previstos na saída das 12 ontem, passaram para uns míseros 35 mm e pelo andar da carruagem ainda vão desaparecer mais. Amanhã choverá entre 10 a 15 mm, para Dezembro é uma miséria, se acabar este mês com 30 mm, já será muito. Depois, existe a possibilidade de alguma chuva fraca no dia 31 e depois logo se vê, o AA anda sempre perto daqui do sul.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 14:31)

james disse:


> Frio, esse que por sinal, frio a sério como é óbvio, vamos ter que continuar a aguardar, continua a não haver sinais.



O frio pouco a pouco está a entrar na Europa.
Lá para meados/20's de Janeiro poderá chegar até nós qualquer coisa. Mas claro. Esse assunto ainda não é para este tópico!


----------



## David sf (27 Dez 2015 às 14:49)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> O frio pouco a pouco está a entrar na Europa.
> Lá para meados/20's de Janeiro poderá chegar até nós qualquer coisa. Mas claro. Esse assunto ainda não é para este tópico!



O frio não entrará pouco a pouco, vai entrar à bruta, com uma entrada siberiana bastante forte que deverá afectar toda a metade Oriental do continente a partir do Ano Novo. É uma transição brutal depois de uma semana de Natal com fortíssima anomalia positiva de temperaturas nessa região.

Por cá, estando o Atlântico tão activo, não deve chegar nada.

No início do ano prevê-se, finalmente, a desintegração do Vórtice Polar, com a negativização da Oscilação Ártica (AO). Pode ser que a longo prazo possamos começar a sentir os efeitos disso, mas não será fácil. Os modelos de previsão a longo prazo (ECM mensal, CFS) mantêm a tendência para que a dorsal continue por cá, sendo a Europa Ocidental a única região entre as latitudes 40º e 50º com anomalia positiva de geopotencial. Mas vamos esperando, nenhum deles anteviu a entrada siberiana de Ano Novo, e ela parece-me assegurada.


----------



## Topê (29 Dez 2015 às 17:13)

A médio prazo: Os modelos estão a melhorar significativamente com uma circulação zonal acentuada trazendo sucessivas depressões ao nosso território, principalmente a norte do sistema Montejunto-estrela.Pelo menos a chuva irá já aparecer, no que respeita ao frio só após as 192h.
A longo prazo: Os modelos começam a prometer algo entre as 192h-240h, que poderá se traduzir de algo mais interessante no que respeita a uma entrada fria as nossas latitudes e longitudes.
No que respeita á entrada siberiana nos nossos vizinhos europeus, o GFS coloca a entrada a não entrar muito para Ocidente, sendo que o frio a sério estará restrito mais a Europa de Leste, a Grecia e principalmente a Turquia poderão beneficiar desta siberiana, sendo que a Itália estará no limbo, poderá levar com alguma coisa ou passar ao lado.
Uma coisa é quase garantida, tanto a dorsal bem como o AA, andarão mais enfraquecidos, pelo durante os proximos tempos, acho que entraremos naquela fase em que os modelos andarão a adiar a longo prazo a vinda do AA, falo por mim espero que dure algum tempo esta conjuntura atmosférica.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2015 às 17:20)

Isto é que era começar bem o ano 






Além disso o GFS prevê chuva atrás de chuva atrás de chuva só na primeira semana de Janeiro.


----------



## cova beira (29 Dez 2015 às 17:50)

Topê disse:


> A médio prazo: Os modelos estão a melhorar significativamente com uma circulação zonal acentuada trazendo sucessivas depressões ao nosso território, principalmente a norte do sistema Montejunto-estrela.Pelo menos a chuva irá já aparecer, no que respeita ao frio só após as 192h.
> A longo prazo: Os modelos começam a prometer algo entre as 192h-240h, que poderá se traduzir de algo mais interessante no que respeita a uma entrada fria as nossas latitudes e longitudes.
> No que respeita á entrada siberiana nos nossos vizinhos europeus, o GFS coloca a entrada a não entrar muito para Ocidente, sendo que o frio a sério estará restrito mais a Europa de Leste, a Grecia e principalmente a Turquia poderão beneficiar desta siberiana, sendo que a Itália estará no limbo, poderá levar com alguma coisa ou passar ao lado.
> Uma coisa é quase garantida, tanto a dorsal bem como o AA, andarão mais enfraquecidos, pelo durante os proximos tempos, acho que entraremos naquela fase em que os modelos andarão a adiar a longo prazo a vinda do AA, falo por mim espero que dure algum tempo esta conjuntura atmosférica.






para mim ainda não esta descartada a hipotese de a siberiana chegar á europa ocidental, os modelos estão a sobrevalorizar as depressoes atlânticas se o A dos acores começa a alimentar o escandinavo o frio vai chegar muito mais a oeste, e ainda não estão a ser modeladas as depressões mediterrâneas características destas situaçoes posso estar enganado mas parece-me que os modelos ainda vão dar uma grande volta


----------



## hurricane (29 Dez 2015 às 18:37)

cova beira disse:


> para mim ainda não esta descartada a hipotese de a siberiana chegar á europa ocidental, os modelos estão a sobrevalorizar as depressoes atlânticas se o A dos acores começa a alimentar o escandinavo o frio vai chegar muito mais a oeste, e ainda não estão a ser modeladas as depressões mediterrâneas características destas situaçoes posso estar enganado mas parece-me que os modelos ainda vão dar uma grande volta



Espero que tenha razão. Anseio por uma boa entrada siberiana na Bélgica que traga muito frio e alguma neve.


----------



## james (29 Dez 2015 às 23:32)

Nas últimas saídas,  quer o GFS quer o ECM cortaram na precipitacao. Quando parecia que íamos entrar finalmente numa mudança de padrão, parece que   a partir do dia 4,  o AA parece querer recuperar a sua posição.  
Parece que anda sempre ao largo, não está fácil sairmos disto. 

E as propalada entradas frias,  nem vê - las.


----------



## Topê (30 Dez 2015 às 09:45)

james disse:


> Nas últimas saídas,  quer o GFS quer o ECM cortaram na precipitacao. Quando parecia que íamos entrar finalmente numa mudança de padrão, parece que   a partir do dia 4,  o AA parece querer recuperar a sua posição.
> Parece que anda sempre ao largo, não está fácil sairmos disto.
> 
> E as propalada entradas frias,  nem vê - las.



Sem duvida, mas entretanto o ECM nesta saída já volta a enfraquecer a dorsal, mantendo a atmosfera bastante instável mas sem uma entrada fria a sério por enquanto.


----------



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 10:59)

Não desanimem


----------

